# Game 6: Charlotte Hornets (3-3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-5)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cant they just reduce this season like the NFL's and call it a day after 17 games....i really wish they would do that for this....and the next season

...please


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

What we need to do to win this game? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

go back in time and instead of pursuing Melo, sign Isaiah Thomas and Lance Stephenson


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

joudre said:


> What we need to do to win this game?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, usually the Lakers get demolished by high scoring guard(s) and three pointers. The Charlotte Hornets aren't strong in those aspects, so it's a plus.
IF Hill/Davis can contain Jefferson to under 25 points, i'd say we got a shot at this game. 
Off course, if Kobe shoots over 25FGAs, all bets are off.


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, usually the Lakers get demolished by high scoring guard(s) and three pointers. The Charlotte Hornets aren't strong in those aspects, so it's a plus.
> 
> IF Hill/Davis can contain Jefferson to under 25 points, i'd say we got a shot at this game.
> 
> Off course, if Kobe shoots over 25FGAs, all bets are off.



I understand your point, but we need to improve our defense...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Bobcats would kill us when we were good and they were bad, now that it's arguably the reverse (not sure they'll make the playoffs again) and they're the hornets change of fortune?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh god its about to start


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was probably Boozers best quarter as a Laker.

And our D is so bad the worst jump shooting team in the league is beating us on jumpers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is Ed Davis the 2nd best player (healthy) on the Lakers?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

....and if so is it just because he is the tallest


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lin gets stripped and then gives up the pussy and1...smh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We were just down 2...now we're down 9 at half. Wow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

New Wes Johnson my left nut...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Down nine at the half
Kobe is 4/11 shooting so far

over/under 20 FGA for Kobe in the 2nd half?

Save us old man Kobe

At least unlike the Bears the Lakers have scored


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game at 59. Great start to the 2nd half.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

When or lose, make or miss, I love the agressiom offensively from Lin and boozer tonight. We get this year long we win 30 games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers take their first lead of the night. Boozer playing very well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin for 3! Lakers up by 5!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Linsanity...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe for 3! Lakers on fire!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Old man River...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the best Lin has played this season and it's not even close. Same goes for Boozer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Raining 3's @ STAPLES.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed Davis with the bucket plus the foul! Lakers up by 12, trying to make it 13.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

76-64 Lakers lead after three quarters. Gotta hold on now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We outscored the Hornets 34-13 in that quarter. Lin had 12, Boozer had 10, Kobe had 7.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#FreeJordanClarkson


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was an awesome steal by Ronnie Price.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers already out of fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronnie Price with the between the legs pass behind him to Ed Davis for the bucket - and one!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barkley might get to eat tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to get our first win tonight, fellas. **** yeah. 1-5 on the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We're #29 !!! We're #29 !!! We're #29 !!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill has 7 assists. Career high.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531668750295400448


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We held a team to less than 100 points! And the fans get tacos! What a night!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love how the crowd gave them a standing ovation. :laugh: I don't know whether that's awesome or just sad.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Basel said:


> I love how the crowd gave them a standing ovation. :laugh: *I don't know whether that's awesome or just sad*.



:thinking2:


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

I am glad we get our first win of the year. Now we need to find a way to keep winning....
I


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, usually the Lakers get demolished by high scoring guard(s) and three pointers. The Charlotte Hornets aren't strong in those aspects, so it's a plus.
> IF Hill/Davis can contain Jefferson to under 25 points, i'd say we got a shot at this game.
> Off course, if Kobe shoots over 25FGAs, all bets are off.


Jefferson: 23 points;
Charlotte: 3-14 3Pointers;
Kobe: 20FGAs.



Now Memphis!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We won cause Basel guaranteed it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok let's not start a winning streak or anything. Emmanuel Mudiay just got himself a triple double in China.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ok let's not start a winning streak or anything. Emmanuel Mudiay just got himself a triple double in China.



But how much does that really mean if it's in China?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

at the current exchange rate? 1 to 6 - or rather 6 Chinese Yuan to one US dollar so.... not sure where Im going with this


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mudiay's chinese triple double > Jeremy Lin


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Davis on Maxiell:

http://www.basketballinsiders.com/nba-video-ed-davis-puts-jason-maxiell-on-poster/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The opposition


----------

